# Dog Losing Interest in Orijen, help!



## greeneptune (Nov 29, 2011)

My 10 month old Border Collie mix puppy is losing interest in the Orijen 6 Fish Dog Food she has been on for roughly 5 months. I believe she has food allergies so I'm limited on what I can feed her. Orijen is the best kibble out there! She loved it at first but now she's refusing meals and goes hungry for ~12 hours at a time these days. Any suggestions? I'm not really too interested in switching her food because it is such a high quality food, I would be switching down in quality. I'm also not really all that interested in lacing her food so as to bribe her to eat.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How many times a day are you feeding her? Do you leave her food out?


----------



## greeneptune (Nov 29, 2011)

I offer kibble twice a day (6:00am and 5:00pm). In the evenings, I have been leaving her food out and eventually she gets around to eating. She used to eat right when it was offered, no hesitation. I used to feed in food toys but she started to refuse to eat from them so I started making it easier and easier for her to get her food (went from food toys she had to roll around to a kong, and now I just leave a bowl out - no work for her!).


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Does she do well on the food? Is she losing weight? How much do you feed? How big is she?

I wouldn't feed any food based on its perceived quality unless my dog (a) did well on it and (b) enjoyed eating it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you have any idea which ingredient(s) she could be allergic to? To be honest, it sounds like to me that she is just bored with the same food. Maybe you could find another food and swop it out each meal/day/week, whatever her stomach can handle, just for variety? 
I have a cattle dog x that use to get very bored with the same food, exact same thing too with the kongs/food balls, just couldn't be bothered to do the work as the reward wasn't worth it (in her mind). It was no skin off my nose to start swopping her kibble around, (both flavours and brands), if it gave her more enjoyment at mealtimes.


----------



## greeneptune (Nov 29, 2011)

She does really well on the food, she has been gaining weight over the last 5 months but isn't overweight (she's 10 months old). I would feed 3-4 cups a day as recommended (on the bag) for a 50 pound puppy but she won't eat that much. She probably gets maybe 2 cups a day. 
She has enjoyed eating it! She only just recently started to shun it.
I believe she is allergic to grains & preservatives, possibly chicken and beef as well.
I would be willing to introduce another brand, I agree she is bored. Should I switch to a new brand altogether? Mix 50% 50%? One meal 100% one brand, another meal another brand? She does have a somewhat sensitive stomach.
I'm considering Merrick Wilderness Blend Dog Food and Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream Canine Dog Food - Analysis & Reviews


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

My boys get bored if I feed the same kibble for more than 1-30lb bag, and after 5mths of feeding the same kibble, I don't blame your girl for being tired of it. I guess you first need to find out what she's allergic to? And then I would recommend Acana (same makers as Orijen, called Champion products). There are 4 grain free formulas of Acana, and I rotate them all with my dogs and Orijen flavors. 

I see your pup is 10mths old, so you gotta be careful of some of the formulas have too high of a calcium/phosphorus ratio....the Acana Grasslands, and Acana Ranchlands is too high for a growing puppy, but Acana Pacifica, Acana Wild Prairie, and all Orijen flavors are appropriate for a growing pup.  

Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's other quality kibble out there. if she doesn't like
Orijen switch it. i'm always switching my dogs kibble
and i keep a variety of can food (different brands) on hand.
my dogs kibble is normally topped with something. i don't
do it as a bribe i do it so my dog can have a variety of things
to eat. every now and then his kibble is fed with nothing added.
i do that so he doesn't get use to eating his kibble with added
toppings all of the time.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

how about evo herring?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant imagine my nearly 10 month old Border Collie skipping a meal(he like all my others is raw fed)!!LOL :lol:

Anyways, there are always different Orijens, there is also Acana(that one my Pug/x did very well on!)

You can also use canned food...that is actually better for them in the long run then kibble.


----------

